# Лайки акордеона



## naudingas (17 Июн 2019)

как востановить лайки акордеона


----------



## ugly (17 Июн 2019)

Конкретнее, пожалуйста.


----------



## naudingas (17 Июн 2019)

лайки на голосах с одного/ донора/ акордеона снять и поствить на другой и нужно ли их прижать нпр фотопленкой и чем клеить Спасибо


----------



## ugly (17 Июн 2019)

Так в поиск.
Вот, например: https://www.goldaccordion.com/forum/threads/7148/


----------

